# [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW / P55 FTW 200



## xTc (3. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum EVGA
P55 FTW / EVGA P55 FTW 200*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spezifikation*

Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



*Performance*
                                        Based on Intel P55 chipset
                                        Supports Intel Socket 1156 Processors

*Memory*
                                        4 x 240-pin DIMM sockets
                                                                                        Dual Channel DDR3
                                                                                    Maximum of 16GB of DDR3 2600MHz+

*Expansion Slot*
                                                                                        2 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1 (P55 FTW)
1 x 32-bit PCI, support for PCI 2.1 (P55 FTW 200)
3x PCIe x16 2.0 Slots (P55 FTW)
4x PCIe x16 2.0 Slots (P55 FTW 200)

*Storage I/O*
                                        x UltraDMA133
                                        8 x Serial ATA 300MB/sec with support for RAID 0, RAID1, RAID 0+1, RAID5, JBOD

*Integrated Peripherals*
                                        8 Channel High Definition
                                        2 x 10/100/1000

*Multi I/O*
                                                                                      1 x PS2 Keyboard
                                                                                      13 x USB2.0 ports (7 external + 6 internal headers)
                                                                                Audio connector (Line-in, Line-out, MIC)
                                                                                     FireWire 

*Form Factor*
                                        ATX Form Factor
                                        Length: 12in - 304.8mm
                                        Width: 9.6in - 243.84mm


 




*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads EVGA P55 FTW **-*

*KLICK*


*- Bios Downloads EVGA P55 FTW 200**-*

*KLICK*


*- Bios Bilder -*




*Downloads:*

*- Handbücher -*

EVGA P55 FTW: Handbuch | Visual Guide

EVGA P55 FTW 200: Handbuch | Visual Guide



*- Treiber -*

Treiber für euer entsprechendes Modell findet Ihr hier: *KLICK*




*Bilder*


*Links*

EVGA's P55 Motherboard Lineup Revealed + P55 FTW Preview

EVGA P55 E658 FTW NF200 Preview + Bios Screenshots + I7 920 vs I5 750 Xtreme Reviews


*Wasserkühlung*

Bitte auf "Spoiler" klicken um alles anzuzeigen.

Preise und Shoplinks:Anfi-tec - Infothread




Spoiler



aber nun zeige ich euch mal unsere neuen Kühler fürs EVGA P55 FTW 200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der Entwurf des NB/SB Kühlers sah zuerst so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste nach der ersten Anprobe der Plexidummys eine weitere Aussparung hinzufügen
und die Gravuren habe ich etwas reduziert...
kann man hier gut sehen warum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist er schon fertig und Finn baut den Kühler grade zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der NB/SB Kühler funktioniert wie unser letzer MSI 790FX fullcoverblock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das Bild ist von dem LUXX User Schlingel_INV)
er benutzt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kupfers
Die SB hat nicht viel Wärmeleistung und so reicht eine Kupferbrücke locker aus.
Wenn dann wäre auch nur Platz für einen Kanal gewesen, was man hier sehen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hätte einer der Anschlüsse unten zwischen den Grafikkarten sitzen müssen.

Der Platz für die Spannungswanderlkühler war auch nicht grade großzügig bemessen, also musste ich wegen den G1/4" Anschlüssen in die Höhe bauen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest konnte ich so oft verwendete Deckel weiterbenutzen..
das spart nicht nur Nerven ^^ und gibt ein einheitliches Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedoch hätte ich lieber Finns neue tolle Deckelkreation untergebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PWM026 und 027 für ein 780i FTW mit einem Deckel mit Überbau und komplett aus einem Stück 
benötigen "nur" 13mm Kupferbreite mit innenliegendem Kanal und Struktur 
Beim P55 FTW hatte ich leider nur 7mm Breite zur Verfügung :'(

was sich EVGA bei den P55 NB Befestigungen denk weis ich auch nicht
so viele Halteschrauben gabs noch nie an einem Kühler,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



******************************************
hier noch ein paar Impressionen mit 13mm Dangerden Tüllen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde das ist ein sehr gutes Bild geworden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selbes Bild mal in waagerecht
http://www.anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/P55/8.JPG

et voilà



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Spannungswandlerkühler passen wohl auch auf das normale EVGA P55 FTW
wer sonst noch ein P55 EVGA hat was kein ftw ist der kann ja mal hiermit http://www.anfi-tec.de/EVGAP55skizze.pdf sein Glück versuchen ^^

werde mir wohl mal ein fotozelt zulegen müssen,..schrecklich dunkle Bilder sind das geworden -.-
tut mir leid 




​


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Sehr schön hab sehr großes Interesse an diesem Mainboard werde es im Auge behalten.


----------



## battle_fee (3. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Hat jedenfalls nen sehr ansprechendes Desgin


----------



## Axim (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Darf man fragen, wozu den Molex-Anschluss direkt über dem PCI-E x1 Port gut ist?
Hab das jetzt schon bei verschiedensten MBs gesehen und komm einfach net dahinter


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Der ist afaik dafür da das die GraKas genug Saft bei CF bekommen. 
oder so^^


----------



## xTc (5. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



Axim schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wozu den Molex-Anschluss direkt über dem PCI-E x1 Port gut ist?
> Hab das jetzt schon bei verschiedensten MBs gesehen und komm einfach net dahinter



Ist ein zusätzlicher Stromanschluss für die PCIe-Slots. Soll bei den Grafikkarten für stabiliere Spannung sorgen.


Gruß


----------



## NFSC (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Ist schon bekannt was die Boards ca. kosten werden?


----------



## xTc (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



NFSC schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt was die Boards ca. kosten werden?



Ich tippe bei dem EVGA mal auf auf 200,00 bis 250,00 Euro. Wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Billig war EVGA noch nie.


----------



## NFSC (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

jo das hab ich schon gesehen das die recht teuer sind. 
naja geht aber eig. hätte mehr gedacht. 2010 solln sie kommen oder bin ich falsch informiert?


----------



## xTc (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



NFSC schrieb:


> jo das hab ich schon gesehen das die recht teuer sind.
> naja geht aber eig. hätte mehr gedacht. 2010 solln sie kommen oder bin ich falsch informiert?



Angeblich soll es die Lynnfield Boards, sowie CPUs ab Ende Semptember geben.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich tippe bei dem EVGA mal auf auf 200,00 bis 250,00 Euro. Wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. Billig war EVGA noch nie.


 
Das wäre für ein P55 Board allerdings schon unverhältnismäßig viel.



xTc schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es die Lynnfield Boards, sowie CPUs ab Ende Semptember geben.


 
War da nicht was mit dem 05.09.09?


----------



## NFSC (9. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



Robär schrieb:


> War da nicht was mit dem 05.09.09?



hmm anfang 2010 dachte ich gelesen zu haben


----------



## Core #1 (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

hab heut erst was vom 06.09.09 gelesen...


----------



## Caspar (10. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

06.09.09 sollte zutreffen. Über die Boxed Version habe ich etwas vom 7. gelesen.

HEXUS.net - News :: Intel to usher in Core i5 processors on September 6th? : Page - 1/1
Intel bringt Lynnfield-Prozessoren am 6. September - WinFuture.de

Einige Boards sollen parallel erscheinen. Mal sehen... ^^


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

So, heute sind auch weitere finale Bilder zu EVGAs P55-Mainboard, dem "EVGA P55 FTW" gesichtet worden. Ihr findet sie hier: KLICK

Preis: 200,00 bis 250,00 Dollar, billigere Versionen soll es auch geben. Eine Version mit NF200-Brückenchip ist auch geplant. 

So gut wie bestellt.


----------



## axel25 (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Schick


----------



## MaN!aC (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Wozu hat das Board eig 2x ATX12V 8-Polig?! oO


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



MaN!aC schrieb:


> Wozu hat das Board eig 2x ATX12V 8-Polig?! oO



Stromversorgung für die CPU. Maximal 600W Leistungsaufnahme nur für die CPU.


----------



## Robär (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*

Blöde Frage: Das ist aber nicht das Black Pearl oder?

Hast du ne Ahnung wozu der Kühler bei der NB sein soll?


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 132-LF-E657 "Black Pearl"*



Robär schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Das ist aber nicht das Black Pearl oder?
> 
> Hast du ne Ahnung wozu der Kühler bei der NB sein soll?



Der "Northbridge-Kühler" ist das "glowing *€*".  Das wird wohl wie beim CF blinken. 

Ich denke nicht, aus dem Black Pearl wurde das FTW. Ob die Version mit NF200 die Black Pearl wird, bleibt abzuwarten. Black Pearl stand ja sonst für Wassergekühlt.

Fall es hiervon eine limitierte Version mit NF200 geben wird, muss ich sie haben.


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

welches NT hat denn 2mal 8phasen??? 
der nf200 klingt mal super.. damit is der x58 wirklich fast überflüssig


----------



## xTc (11. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



Naumo schrieb:


> welches NT hat denn 2mal 8phasen???
> der nf200 klingt mal super.. damit is der x58 wirklich fast überflüssig



Du meinst zwei 12V EPS-Stecker? Z.B. das HX1000W von Corsair hat zwei Anschlüsse.

Und so super ist der NF200 nun auch nicht. Grundsätzlich sollten selbst die zweimal 8 Lanes a PCIe 2.0 reichen.


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



Naumo schrieb:


> welches NT hat denn 2mal 8phasen???
> der nf200 klingt mal super.. damit is der x58 wirklich fast überflüssig


Erhoffe dir nicht zuviel vom NF200, bei den X58 Boards wo nen NF200 zum Einsatz kam ist die Leistung *gesunken*!

Mit sonem Chip wird halt die Verzögerung größer was wiederrum Leistung kostet, kann man also knicken den Müll. Da würde
ich SLI eher x8/x8 betreiben als nen Board mit NF200 zu kaufen


----------



## snapstar123 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

Bricht die Leistung mit dem NF200 Chip so arg ein das 2x8 Lanes besser währen, dann wahr mein Mobo ein absoluter Fehlkauf aber das Evga sieht schon mal erstklassig aus man kann ja auch nichts anderes erwarten von Evga die sind halt nun mal die besten vorallem in sachen Leistung und Optik , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

Kannst dir ja hier angucken....

3-Way SLI auf X58 mit und ohne NF200 (also x16/x8/x8 vs. x16/x16/x16)

Screenshots | [H]ard|OCP

Wie du siehst schneidet das Board ohne NF200 besser ab (auch wenn es nicht viel ist).


----------



## snapstar123 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja hier angucken....
> 
> 3-Way SLI auf X58 mit und ohne NF200 (also x16/x8/x8 vs. x16/x16/x16)
> 
> ...



Hätte nicht gedacht das der Chip das System ausbremst als es zu beschleunigen also eher Geldmacherrei und verwirrung .
Und so bin ich auch drauf rein gefallen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

Ja das ist es halt, hauptsache die Hersteller können z.B. "True x16 3-Way SLI" auf ihr Packung schreiben o.Ä., das da hinterher weniger Leistung
bei rum kommt erzählen die aber nicht


----------



## snapstar123 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Ja das ist es halt, hauptsache die Hersteller können z.B. "True x16 3-Way SLI" auf ihr Packung schreiben o.Ä., das da hinterher weniger Leistung
> bei rum kommt erzählen die aber nicht



Wie sieht es mit dem Mobo jetzt aus bekommt es denn NF200 Chip oder ist es noch nicht bekannt, ich meine halt das Evga P55 FTW und wenn es denn NF200 Chip hat und man nur eine Graka betreibt gibt es dann normal keine Leistungs einbussen.
Da dieses Mobo für mich sehr Interresant ist würde ich es mir gerne Kaufen aber erst mal abwarten was noch alles kommt und was für veränderungen dazu kommen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Chrisch (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

Das hier ausm Thread wird keinen NF200 haben / bekommen. Wenn dann kommt da noch ne andere Version.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Das hier ausm Thread wird keinen NF200 haben / bekommen. Wenn dann kommt da noch ne andere Version.



O.K. das freut mich schon mal Danke für die Info jetzt nur noch die Testberichte abwarten die Irgendwann kommen um zu sehen wie sich das Mobo gegenüber denn anderen Herstellern schlägt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## xTc (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*

So, es gibt wieder neue Informationen zum EVGA P55 FTW. Hier findet Ihr Bilder und einen Artikel über das Board: KLICK

Weiterhin soll noch ein EVGA P55 Classified, ein P55 FTW 200, ein P55 SLI, ein P55 LE und ein P55 Micro folgen. Das P55 Classified und das P55 FTW 200 sollen über einen zusätzlichen NF200 verfügen.

Ich werde also in den kommenden Tagen noch den ein oder anderen Sammelthread starten. 


Gruß


----------



## CrashStyle (20. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] EVGA P55 FTW*



xTc schrieb:


> So, es gibt wieder neue Informationen zum EVGA P55 FTW. Hier findet Ihr Bilder und einen Artikel über das Board: KLICK
> 
> Weiterhin soll noch ein EVGA P55 Classified, ein P55 FTW 200, ein P55 SLI, ein P55 LE und ein P55 Micro folgen. Das P55 Classified und das P55 FTW 200 sollen über einen zusätzlichen NF200 verfügen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt das das der NF200 auf den Boards auch net so toll ist für sli oder 3way? Oder reicht da auch eins wo dan "nur" 2*8 oder 1*16 & 2*8 Lans hat?

MFG


----------



## xTc (22. August 2009)

Und wieder gibt es ein paar neue Bilder / Infos zu einem neuen P55-Board von EVGA. Im Xtremesystems hat jemand ein Sample des kommenden EVGA P55 FTW 200. Natürlich findet Ihr dort einige Bilder vom Board und vom Bios:

EVGA P55 E658 FTW NF200 Preview + Bios Screenshots + I7 920 vs I5 750 Xtreme Reviews


----------



## Equilibrium (23. August 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, dass das Board genau wie das Classified über 2. 8pol EPS anbindungen verfügt?

Dann wär das Board ja wieder was für extrem Übertakter.


----------



## xTc (23. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, dass das Board genau wie das Classified über 2. 8pol EPS anbindungen verfügt?
> 
> Dann wär das Board ja wieder was für extrem Übertakter.



Richtig, allerdings soll ja noch eine Classified-Version kommen. 

Allerdings wird ein Lynnfield nie eine solch hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben.

Gruß von Nürburgring.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Richtig, allerdings soll ja noch eine Classified-Version kommen.
> 
> Allerdings wird ein Lynnfield nie eine solch hohe Leistungsaufnahme haben.
> 
> Gruß von Nürburgring.



Habe mal zu denn zwei 8 Poligen Anschlüssen mal eine Frage und zwar hat mein NT einen 8 Poligen und 4 Poligen.
Müssen beide 8 Poligen stecker versehen werden oder reicht auch einer und wenn ja bringt es was wenn man in denn zweiten denn 4 Poligen steckt um bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse zu bekommen.
Währe froh wenn das mir jemand erklären kann, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Equilibrium (23. August 2009)

Es reicht wenn Du den 8pol EPS nutzt, mehr braucht Ottonormal OCler nicht.
Die 2te Anbindung bringt bei extrem Übertakten nur mehr Stabilität bei der Spannung.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. August 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn Du den 8pol EPS nutzt, mehr braucht Ottonormal OCler nicht.
> Die 2te Anbindung bringt bei extrem Übertakten nur mehr Stabilität bei der Spannung.



O.K. dann weis ich bescheid aber ich könte für mehr Stabilität der Spannung noch den 4 Poligen mit anschliesen besser gesagt bringt dann der 4 Polige anschluss überhaupt noch was oder müsste es auch ein 8 Poliger anschluss sein damit es was bringt.
Danke schon mal für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ace (31. August 2009)

Irgendwelche Infos wann das Board verfügbar sein soll?


----------



## RenDhark (1. September 2009)

Ja, wäre interessant zu wissen, möchte unbedingt auch ein EVGA . Wenn sie nicht direkt nach release kommen werde ich einen i7 920 nehmen. Habe mal ne mail geschrieben an EVGA vielleicht schreiben sie ja was zurück.


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

RenDhark schrieb:


> Ja, wäre interessant zu wissen, möchte unbedingt auch ein EVGA . Wenn sie nicht direkt nach release kommen werde ich einen i7 920 nehmen. Habe mal ne mail geschrieben an EVGA vielleicht schreiben sie ja was zurück.



Ich denke nicht, dass das Board zum Start der Lynnfield lieferbar ist. EVGA braucht bestimmt noch vier Wochen. Zumindest kann ich mir es nicht vorstellen, dass das Board so schnell verfügbar ist.

EVGA braucht immer etwas länger. 

Gruß


----------



## xTc (2. September 2009)

Es gibt wieder ein paar neue Bilder. Diese Bilder stammen aus einem Test der _Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-2200 CL8 ES_. Als Mainboard kommt das P55 FTW von EVGA zum Einsatz. Die Bilder findet Ihr hier: KLICK


Gruß


----------



## xTc (5. September 2009)

So, und wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten. Mittlerweile sind ein paar Preise zu einigen EVGA P55-Boards aufgetaucht:

EVGA "P55 LE" 123-LF-E653-KR -> 170 Dollar
EVGA "P55 SLI" 132-LF-E655-KR -> 200 Dollar
EVGA "P55 FTW" 132-LF-E657-KR -> 230 Dollar

Die Preise stammen von Newegg.com. Die Preise könnt Ihr auch hier nachlesen:

 Newegg's Core i5/i7 and P55 Boards Prices   @ xtremesystems


Gruß


----------



## RenDhark (5. September 2009)

Soso dann muss ich hoffentlich doch net solange warten wie du Vermutest 
Hab mich bisher jeden Tag beherrschen müssen keinen i7 920 + EVGA zu bestllen, das war schwer. +

Danke xTc für die ganzen Infos immer ! TOP


----------



## xTc (5. September 2009)

RenDhark schrieb:


> Soso dann muss ich hoffentlich doch net solange warten wie du Vermutest



Also Montag ist Lynnfield-Start und ich bin sehr sicher, die Boards wird es ab Montag sicherlicht nicht geben. Zumindest wäre es, wenn doch, eine große Überraschung. Ich tippe spontan mal auf Ende September, Anfang Oktober. 

Sollten die Boards doch eher kommen, respekt EVGA, dann hat mal nicht so lange wie üblich gedauert.


----------



## RenDhark (8. September 2009)

auf EVGA | Intelligent Innovation sind nun auch die P55 Bretter alle vorhanden *freu* und pics aus Läden hab ich auch schon gesehen wo es die gibt (aber US leider)

EDIT: kleine Übersicht: http://i25.tinypic.com/25jgwnq.jpg


----------



## xTc (8. September 2009)

So, passend zum Start der neuen Lynnfield-CPUs hat EVGA heute sein P55-Lineup veröffentlich. Passend dazu gibt es ein kleines Preview-Video zum EVGA P55 FTW:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE6ggADP4ak


Gruß


----------



## RenDhark (9. September 2009)

So bei Pc Tweaker werden sie nun gelistet aber noch kein Liefertermin angegeben. 
*
EVGA P55 LE                        - 169,90€
EVGA P55 Micro                  - 179,90€
EVGA P55                             - 199,90€
EVGA P55 FTW                    - 229,90€
EVGA P55 FTW 200            - 299,90€
EVGA P55 Classified 200  - 349,90€


*


----------



## xTc (9. September 2009)

Die Boards kommen lt. EVGA Deutschland in ca. 14+ Tagen. 


Gruß


----------



## RenDhark (9. September 2009)

naja hab mir eins bestellt ausm Ausland, das ist nun unterwegs, ma schauen was für versteckte Kosten da noch kommen ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. September 2009)

Das Classifield ist ganz schon teuer.

Aber die Kombo aus I7 860 und Classifield und Domintor GT ist sehr verlockend. Hätte ich bisschen mher geld auf der Kante, würde ich mir das oder doch vielleicht den großen Bruder kaufen^^.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## RenDhark (10. September 2009)

hehe genau die Kombo wird wohl heute bei mir ankommen  bin ich mal gespannt wie das abgeht.


----------



## xTc (10. September 2009)

Dann poste mal bitte den Link, wo das Classified lieferbar ist. Würde mich echt wundern, wenn es schon lieferbar wäre. Meine was gelesen zu haben, das es erst später auf den Markt kommt.


Gruß


----------



## RenDhark (10. September 2009)

sorry meinte natürlich das P55 FTW


----------



## kaan.93 (10. September 2009)

?

also leute wenn der ftw200 ein nf200chip hat,und teurer ist warum ist dann der ftw schneller? weil der ftw200 ein PCIe 2.0 x16 mehr hat? 70euro mehr für ein PCIe 2.0 x16? und dann auch noch langsammer? da stimmt doch was nicht? oder?

hat der nf200chip kein vorteil?


----------



## RenDhark (12. September 2009)

sehr ärglich muss das schöne board anschauen und hab keine grafikkarte ;/


----------



## Jor-El (23. September 2009)

Na, mir wird schon das P55 LE reichen. Solange es die Boards zum Release von W7 gibt hab ich keine Eile. DX11 Karten scheinen ja auch noch auf sich warten zu lassen.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Oktober 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die Boards kommen lt. EVGA Deutschland in ca. 14+ Tagen.



Da hab ich bisher nix von gemerkt. SInd mittlerweile 4 Wochen um. Weiß jemand schon genaueres?


----------



## Caspar (6. Oktober 2009)

Außer das sie nichtmal mehr gelistet sind? Nö... ^^ Wird echt langsam Zeit, mir kribbelts schon in den Fußzehen. Im Ausland bestellen will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Oktober 2009)

Für ne Bestellung innerhalb Europas würde ich mich ja noch überreden lassen. Finde aber nix.
Bald ist W7 raus und mein halber, neuer PC liegt immer noch rum! 
Wird wohl echt erst mit Weihnachten was.


----------



## Caspar (6. Oktober 2009)

Deswegen habe ich noch nix bestellt. Falls was nicht funktioniert habe ich dann noch 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht. Haben die Briten noch nix? Ich dachte da mal etwas gesehen zu haben. Ansonsten vielleicht via Amazon? Die Frage ist dann nur ob es noch kommt bevor es hier erhältlich ist.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Briten sind genauso arm dran wie wir. Und Amazon.com darf wohl nicht nach Deutschland liefern. Würd sich aber bestimmt rechnen bei dem Dollarkurs. Naja, dann halt warten.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Oktober 2009)

? 
Kann man mit EVGA P55 FTW 2 Grafikkarten ohne SLI-Verbund verwenden, so dass die Hauptkarte mit 16 Lanes angesprochen wird und die kleine für die Physik-Berechnung mit 8 Lanes? Oder wird die Hauptkarte zwangsweise mit 8 Lanes laufen?
Bzw. wird solche Kombination auf EVGA P55 FTW 200 auch durch den NVidia-Chip ausgebremst?


----------



## RenDhark (16. Oktober 2009)

habs mir bei overclockers uk bestellt schon vor  3 - 4 wochen und kam auch gleich  

leider gibts wohl paar onboard sound probleme, was mich dazu veranlasst hat mir eine externe soundkarte zu kaufen -.- 

gruß

alex


----------



## pArAlujAn (17. Oktober 2009)

hab mal ne frage
es gibt keine probleme mit mainboards aus GB oder?
evga benutz auch einen LOTES-Sockel weil ich wollte mir das 
*ASUS Maximus III Formula holen hab aber wieder zurückgeschickt*

weil ich keinen bock hab das mir das gleiche passiert wie von pcgh beschrieben(Sockel):
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...keln-fuehren-zum-Hardware-Tod/Mainboard/News/


----------



## Yoshi (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man bei eVGA die Bilder der P55-Mainboards betrachtet, kann man auf der Abdeckung des CPU-Sockels das Wort "Foxconn" sehen. Also nix mit Lotes-Sockel bei diesen Boards. Zudem betrifft es wohl in erster Linie Extrem-Übertakter also bei hohen Strömen. Unter normalen Bedingungen kann man z.B. die i860 kaum an ihre Leistungsgrenzen bringen, wozu dann übertakten!?


----------



## Caspar (17. Oktober 2009)

@ RenDhark
Danke für die Hinweise! 

Es gibt eine 50% Chance einen Lotes Sockel zu erwischen:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100974248
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...n-und-sockeln-fuehren-zum-hardware-tod-7.html


----------



## Ace (13. November 2009)

Boards sind bei Alternate verfügbar,habe mir auch das P55 FTW bestellt!


----------



## Ace (23. November 2009)

Meins ist da seit Donnerstag und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henker (27. November 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem P55 und dem P55 FTW, außer dass das FTW 2xGbit-LAN hat? Andere Spannungsversorgung oder sowas?


----------



## xTc (27. November 2009)

Henker schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem P55 und dem P55 FTW, außer dass das FTW 2xGbit-LAN hat? Andere Spannungsversorgung oder sowas?



*P55 vs. P55 FTW*
8+2 vs 12+2 Phasen
Dual vs. Triple Bios
P55 FTW mit EVGA ECP Control Panel
P55 FTW mit EVGA EVBot Support

Gruß


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. November 2009)

Guten Abend leute !

Ich interessiere mich immer mehr fuer den P55 FTW, und habe da ein paar fragen :

Bei diesem bild sieht mann das es so ein komisches board als zubehoer dem board beiligt, wozu ist er gut ? Das P55 FTW hat schon onboard start und reset knoepfe...

Hat schon jemand den P55 FTW zu anderen boards verglischen, also was die leistung angeht ?

Farblisch gefaellt mir das EVGA sehr, aber die beiden ASUS Maximus III Formula und P7P55d Deluxe interessieren mich auch, ein direkter vergleich wuerde mir bei die kaufentscheidung sicher weiterhelfen...

Danke schonmal im voraus !


----------



## xTc (27. November 2009)

gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Bei diesem bild sieht mann das es so ein komisches board als zubehoer dem board beiligt, wozu ist er gut ? Das P55 FTW hat schon onboard start und reset knoepfe...



Das ist das EVGA ECP Control Panel. Damit kannst du die Spannungen per Tastendruck erhöhen. Weiterhin lassen sich damit einzelne PCIe-Slots abschalten.

Gruß


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. November 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Das ist das EVGA ECP Control Panel. Damit kannst du die Spannungen per Tastendruck erhöhen. Weiterhin lassen sich damit einzelne PCIe-Slots abschalten.
> 
> Gruß



Ach so ! Und wie wird er mit dem MoBo verbunden ? Besser gesagt wird er intern montiert oder extern "rumliegend" ?


----------



## Germerican (27. November 2009)

Wann kommt denn nun eigentlich das Review?! Ist ja nun doch schon mittlerweile 4 Monate her. LOL


----------



## Ace (28. November 2009)

Das EVGA läuft besser wie mein Maximus III Formula 
EVGA ECP Control Panel steckst du einfach auf das Mainboard mit dem Kabel.
Das ganze sieht dann so aus.Es zeigt gerade eine CPU Temperatur von 22° an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. November 2009)

@ Ace

Ah ok, mann kann es aldo praktich ueberall stellen, sehr schoen ! Danke das du dir die muehe gegeben hast 

Du sagst das das EVGA besser als die Maximus III Formula ist, in velcher hinsicht ? OC, oder normaler betrieb ? Es waere schoen einen direkten vergleich zwischen die beiden oben genannten MoBos zu haben, da wuerde die kaufentscheidung viel einfacher fallen...


----------



## Ace (28. November 2009)

Da gibt es gar nichts zu Überlegen EVGA fertig!


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. November 2009)

Ace schrieb:


> Da gibt es gar nichts zu Überlegen EVGA fertig!



Naja so einfach ist es auch nicht, das board ist nur schwer zu haben, oder wird er in naechster zeit wieder verfuegbar sein ?

Weiss mann ob es schon wasserkuehlbloecke fuer das P55 FTW gibt/geben wird ? Bzw. braucht so ein board ne "starke" kuehlung ? Eigentlich waere es schade die vielen schoenen kuehlkoerper zu entfernen, aber ich plane mir eine komplette WaKue einzubauen...


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

gharbi_sam schrieb:


> Naja so einfach ist es auch nicht, das board ist nur schwer zu haben, oder wird er in naechster zeit wieder verfuegbar sein ?
> 
> Weiss mann ob es schon wasserkuehlbloecke fuer das P55 FTW gibt/geben wird ? Bzw. braucht so ein board ne "starke" kuehlung ? Eigentlich waere es schade die vielen schoenen kuehlkoerper zu entfernen, aber ich plane mir eine komplette WaKue einzubauen...



Nein, eigentlich braucht das Board keinen Wasserkühler. Die Southbridge bleibt angenehm kühl. Gleiches gilt für die Spannungswandler.

Selbst bei höherer Spannung unter Last bleibt alles schön kühl.



Gruß


----------



## Ace (28. November 2009)

Dann musst du warten bis es verfügbar ist 
Ich kaufe mir kein Asus! mehr ich kann dir das EVGA absolut empfehlen


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. November 2009)

Na dann ist das problem ja geloest, Danke !

Ich haette da noch eine frage : auf den bildern kann mann schoen sehen das das P55 FTW montagelochs fuer sockel 1156 und 775 kuehler hat, gibt es eine chance das dieser kuehler  (bzw. die rueckplatte) ohne weiteres montiert werden kann ?

Wenn nicht dann muss ich mir ein neues holen...

Edit :

@ Ace 

Das glaube ich dir gerne, aber vielleicht wenn du mir sagen wuerdest in wie fern das EVGA besser ist koennte ich es auch nachwollziehen, ich will halt wissen wofuer ich mein geld ausgebe !

Du hast ja beide boards


----------



## xTc (28. November 2009)

Der Wasserkühler sollte eigentlich ohne Probleme passen. Die Backplate ist leich versetzt, im Vergleich zu der LGA1156-Verschraubung.



Gruß


----------



## Ace (28. November 2009)

Asus Boards haben im Idle zu viel Spannung anliegen was bei EVGA nicht der Fall ist z.b VTT  ist bei Auto schon 1,35V obwohl Intel vorgibt 1,21 VTT ist das max.
Das EVGA läuft irgendwie besser,und OC sowie Stromsparfunktion laufen bestens was beim Maximums bei mir nicht der Fall war.
Außerdem ist mir das Maximus und ein i5er abgeraucht  
Alle vom Luxx die zu dem Board gewechselt sind,sind mehr als zufrieden
Den Enzo kannst du benutzen und das EVGA sieht einfach besser aus wie das Asus


----------



## gharbi_sam (28. November 2009)

Ok, dann ist meine entscheidung gefallen, werde mir das board holen sobald es wieder verfuegbar ist !

Bleibt nur dieses 1156 sockel problem bestanden, hoffentlich wird es bei mir nicht abrauchen ...

Vielen dank fuer eure hilfe


----------



## coati (4. Dezember 2009)

Gibt es bei EVGA die Dynamic Vcore? Oder andere Funktionen wodurch die Stromsparfunktionen trotz OC trotzdem funktionieren?


----------



## Ace (4. Dezember 2009)

ja gibt es und funktioniert auch einwandfrei


----------



## blizzard-74 (14. Dezember 2009)

Nur zur Info, habe das Board erhalten und es ist mit einem Lotes Sockel ausgestattet.


----------



## geheimrat (14. Dezember 2009)

@blizzard: dein FTW hat nen lotes sockel?! woher hast du deins?

und hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem bckl des boards gemacht?!


kann mir bitte auch jemand den unterschied zwischen dem "normalen" und dem FTW sagen...


----------



## blizzard-74 (14. Dezember 2009)

@ geheimrat: ja meins hat einen lotes sockel.Hab es von meinem Grosshändler erhalten.Verbaue es grad in einem Ausstellungs PC mit Wasserkühlung.


----------



## Ace (15. Dezember 2009)

Meins hat einen Foxconn Sockel!
außerdem geheimrat kannst du das überall nachlesen was der Unterschied zwischen Boards ist z.b Alternate!


----------



## geheimrat (15. Dezember 2009)

das weiß ich, gerade dass habe ich ja auch getan...und außer dem NF200 habe ich nichts gefunden!!!

ist dem so?!


----------



## xTc (15. Dezember 2009)

Einen detalierten Vergleich aller EVGA P55-Mainboards findest du *HIER*

Ist sogar direkt von EVGA. 


Gruß


----------



## Ace (15. Dezember 2009)

oder hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muffinman (17. Dezember 2009)

Servus, muß ich beim FTW beide 8-poligen CPU-Stecker anschließen, oder reicht da einer ?
ich will mir zum Fest ein neues NT gönnen und im neuen Jahr solls dann das FTW mit einem I7 860 werden.


----------



## xTc (17. Dezember 2009)

Nein, ein 8-Pin-Stecker reicht auch vollkommen.


Gruß


----------



## Ace (17. Dezember 2009)

Den 2 brauchst du nur für Extreme OC z.b Dice,LN2 usw.


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist es eigentlich egal welschen mann von den beiden benutzt  ? Ist vielleicht eine bloede frage aber ich konnte einfach net widerstehen, es juckt mich seit tagen ...


----------



## Dr.House (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab bei meinem Classified X58 immer den P8  auf der Inenseite belegt. Der andere war bei dem Auspacken abgeklebt mit dem Hinweis wegen OC usw.

Sollte aber in beiden gehen, ohne Unterschied auszumachen.

Hab es auch mit einem und mit beiden Steckern drin versucht. Mit beiden ist die CPU Spannung rock stabil und schwankt kein bißschen. Das wirkt sich allerdings Null bei OC. Geht also genauso gut nur mit einem. 


Evga ist nur Geil


----------



## Robär (17. Dezember 2009)

Meins hab ich heute auch endlich verbaut. Macht echt nen verdammt netten Eindruck. Kann man eigentlich das nervige Piepen beim booten deaktivieren?


----------



## gharbi_sam (17. Dezember 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich das nervige Piepen beim booten deaktivieren?



Du kannst es so machen wie ich : einfach den speaker nicht an das mainboard einschliessen und da haste ruhe !

Bis dato hatte noch kein MoBo gesehen wo manndas abschalten kann


----------



## Robär (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab da kein Speaker angeschlossen, das piept von allein ganz munter.


----------



## Ace (18. Dezember 2009)

Was soll den da Pipen?


----------



## Robär (18. Dezember 2009)

Der piept beim Bootscreen, genau genommen beim Speicher (4x glaub ich) und 1x bei den USB Devices.


----------



## Ace (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist das Bios ganz normal 1x beim anmachen und 3x weil du ja 3 Bios hast


----------



## Robär (19. Dezember 2009)

Hm klingt logisch, aber ausschalten kann man es trotzdem nicht?


----------



## Ace (19. Dezember 2009)

Nein geht nicht,ist doch auch kein Problem !


----------



## Robär (19. Dezember 2009)

Ne ist kein Problem, inzwischen hab ich mich auch dran gewöhnt. Halt nen bisschen ungewohnt.

Was ich aber nen bisschen merkwürdig finde ist die Tatsache, dass ich noch nirgends gefunden hab wie man das komplette Bios als Profil abspeichert. Man kann scheinbar nur die OC Werte speichern.


----------



## Ace (20. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du die OC Werte speicherst ist das ganze Bios gespeichert hast ja 4 Profile


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2009)

*Es gibt ein neues Bios für das P55 FTW / 200:*

*EVGA P55 FTW (E657) Updates:*

    * Improves USB Compatibility
    * New CPU Support
    * Improves Memory Compatibility
    * ClockGen Switch Mode Disable Option to not power up twice 

Download: *KLICK*

*EVGA P55 FTW 200 (E658) Updates:*

    * Improves USB Compatibility
    * New CPU Support
    * Improves Memory Compatibility
    * ClockGen Switch Mode Disable Option to not power up twice 

Download: *KLICK*



*How-To Bios-Flash:*

This flash is designed for Windows 32Bit/64Bit or DOS mode.

    * Download the following .zip file: E658_A51.zip
    * First go into your BIOS and load defaults, save and exit
    * Go into the folder where you unzipped this package and run the appropriate batch file.
          o For Windows XP, Vista or 7 *32Bit*: AFUWIN32.BAT
          o For Windows XP, Vista or 7 *64Bit*: AFUWIN64.BAT
          o If in DOS Mode: AFUDOS.BAT 
    * Press Y in *CAPITAL LETTERS* to start the flash process
    * *DO NOT TURN OFF POWER OR RESET DURING THE FLASH PROCESS*
    * After the flashing is finished, shut down the computer. Then power on again and go into BIOS, Load Defaults, Save and Exit. 


*Warning:
**Do not restart or interrupt your PC while the flash is ongoing
**Do not Flash BIOS on overclocked settings
**It is always recommended to power-down after flash*


----------



## Robär (30. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich rauf gemacht, vom Gefühl her bootet er schneller.


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Hab ich rauf gemacht, vom Gefühl her bootet er schneller.



Minimal, ich merk davon eh nicht mehr soooo viel.

Hab das Gefühl es läuft alles etws runder. Werde mal prüfen ob die Verbesserung der Speicherunterstützung was gebracht hat.

Es nervt nur, das er nach dem Update neue Hardware findet.


----------



## Acid (2. Januar 2010)

ich habe dass evga p55 ftw.... kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dass frontpanel ans mb anschließe? Also an mit welchen kontakten verbinde?


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> ich habe dass evga p55 ftw.... kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dass frontpanel ans mb anschließe? Also an mit welchen kontakten verbinde?



Kommt auf das Frontpanel an? USB und Audio sollte ja kein Thema sein.

Auf dem *Visual Guide* ist ja alles ordentlich gekennzeichnet.

Gruß


----------



## Acid (3. Januar 2010)

habs hinbekommen, ich meinte aber dass frontpanel bzw nicht front generell panel welches beim board dabei war wo man cpu vol erhöhen kann etc.... hab aber herausgefunden wies ging 

Aber neues problem wenn ich den pc einschalte geht er an 3sek etwa geht wieder aus und geht ganz normal an und ins windows und bleibt auch an... ist dass normal bzw. bei euch auch so?

und dass er 6 oder 7 mal piept ist auch normal?
also immer 2 mal schnell hintereinander und 1 mal nicht zuzuordnen 
quasi piep piep     piep piep    piep piep  piep  hoffe ihr versteht wie.....


----------



## Ace (3. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich piep es 3x da du 3 Bios drauf hast!
Und das mit dem 1x aus ist auch normal.


----------



## Acid (4. Januar 2010)

also piept es offentsichtlich 4x zu viel  wie empfehlt ihr vorzugehen um herauszufinden an was es liegen könnte?

okaaai und warum ist dass so wenn ich fragen darf, also warum geht er erst einmal nur 3sek an und wieder aus bis er richtig startet?


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2010)

gute frage warum das so ist 
Mach doch mal das neue Bios drauf und Teste es dann nochmal.


----------



## Acid (5. Januar 2010)

okai biso habe ich geflasht.... ich habe dass gefühl dass er jetzt deutlich langsamer ist....


jedoch startet er jetzt normal.... aber halt langsamer... also braucht länger zum hoch u. runterfahren und auch im windows ist er langsamer....

er piept jetzt auch nur noch 3 mal (denke für bios) und kurz danach noch einmal aber deutlich lauter.... was könnte dass sein?


----------



## Robär (5. Januar 2010)

Der letzte "Piep" ist für die USB Geräte.


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2010)

Wer will kann auch mal das Beta Bios A48 Testen soll etwas besser sein,habs mal drauf gemacht.
*Beta Bios A48 für das P55 FTW*


----------



## omc1984 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich musste ein wenig betteln aber es wurde gemacht!!!

HOW TO Speedfan @ EVGA P55


Bitte um Aufnahme in 1st Post!!!


----------



## Acid (7. Januar 2010)

also ich habe jetzt mal dass a48 draufgemacht.... jedoch hat er danach als ich ihn anschaltete durchgehen gepiepst in ca 5 sek abständen bis er komplett an war... wenn ich im bios war piepst er durchgehend....

jetzt hab ich dass a51 wieder drauf gemacht und gleiches problem besteht weiterhin..... ohje hoffe mir kann schnell jemand helfen............


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2010)

noch nicht von dem Problem gehört!
flash es nochmal! die Datei hast du vorher entpackt?
richtige Datei genommen?


----------



## Robär (8. Januar 2010)

Hab nun seit 2 Tagen versucht meine 4GHz stabil zu bekommen. Hatte sehr komische Zustände hier, als kleines Beispiel:

Small FFT's vCore 1,22175V vTT 1.225V --> 18min
Small FFT's vCore 1,225V vTT 1.225V --> 12min
Small FFT's vCore 1,225V vTT 1.275V --> Bluescreen
Small FFT's vCore 1,22175V vTT 1.25V --> grauer Bildschirm (freeze)

Konnte ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen, hab dann mal Prime Blend laufen lassen, sobald ich auf "OK" geklickt hatte kam immer wieder ein Freeze. Subtimings und Command Rate umstellen brachten keinen Erfolg.

Hab dann mal von DDR3 2000 CL8 auf DDR3 1600 CL6 umgestellt und plötzlich läuft der ganze Laden völlig nachvollziehbar und stabil.

Hat hier jemand DDR3 2000 mit dem Speicherteiler 2:10 am laufen? 

Zur Randinfo: Nutze das letzte Final Bios (A51).


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2010)

brauchst du so viel VTT?
Hast du das mal mit dem Bios 48 getestet?


----------



## Robär (9. Januar 2010)

Würde ich gerne machen, aber dein Link schickt mich nicht zum Bios und warum hat das Bios eine Versionsnummer unter der aktuellen auf der Homepage, nämlich A51.

Ich bekomme den Laden hier einfach nicht stabil. Kann an Spannungen rauf kloppen was ich will, aber Large bricht spätestens bei 512k ab 

Hab es noch mit der QPI, PWM Frequenz und CPU Signal probiert. Aber nix bringt etwas.

Edit: Hab das A48 jetzt drauf, es funktioniert immernoch kein DDR3 2000, 512k läuft zwar nun weiter, aber immernoch nicht durch.


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2010)

Habe den Link erneuert!
sehr merkwürdig das ganze! mach doch mal Bilder von deinem Bios Setting Ram Frequency usw.bitte und Poste sie hier.


----------



## Acid (13. Januar 2010)

kurze frage zwischendurch, ich kann ja als wakü cpu kühler auch einen für sockel 775 nutzen oder?


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Januar 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> kurze frage zwischendurch, ich kann ja als wakü cpu kühler auch einen für sockel 775 nutzen oder?



Eigentlich sollte es ohne probleme klappen da das board auch montageloecher fuer sockel 775 kuehler hat, das eigentlische problem wuerde von eine eventuelle rueckplatte kommen, ob die passt oder nicht...

Welcher kuehler hast du denn ?


----------



## kero81 (16. Januar 2010)

kurze Frage kann ich sli mit zwei mal 16 lanes fahren? sli mit zwei gtx285...

Danke Gruß Kero


----------



## Robär (17. Januar 2010)

Beim FTW sind die beiden Karten nur mit jeweils 8 Lanes angebunden, beim FTW 200 sind es durch den verbauten nForce 200 jeweils 16 Lanes.


----------



## Acid (22. Januar 2010)

hat jemand erfahrung mit chipsatzkühlung für p55 FTW also gibt es da schon irgendwas? Oder irgendeine universal die passt?


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2010)

Warum?Meinst du WaKü? der bleibt doch recht kühl!


----------



## Robär (24. Januar 2010)

Neues Bios Update, A56: 
Download A56 P55 FTW E657
Download A56 P55 FTW 200 E658


----------



## Agr9550 (24. Januar 2010)

(p55 FTW frage)

weiss einer nen ca verlust in % bei Crossfire/TRI-crossfire betrieb da das board ja keine 2x 16fach pci e bietet zumindest nicht bei cf betrieb
Dazu gabs doch sogar mal nen test wenn ich mich nicht irre oder?!

würde mich interressieren


----------



## window7fan (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich habe das Board seit gestern verbaut 

aber was mich Stutzig macht ist auch einmal das Piepen 5 - 6 mal, da ich paar seiten vorhergelesen hab das er auch bei USB geräten piepst beim STartvorgang dann ist die Frage ob es damit zusammenhängt ich habe zur Zeit folgende Geräte angeschlossen an USB
USB Hub, mouse dies wird im Bios auch angezeigt ferner habe ich auch eine Cam angeschlossen aber die wird nicht angezeigt funktioniert aber Tadellos.
Was mir aufgefallen ist und was ich als BUG sehe wenn ich einen USB Stick anschließe dann versucht er über USB zu starten und nicht über Festplatte. 
Warum?

Frage hab ich zu der STromversorgung, da ich festgestellt hatte das der Speicher zuwenig Strom bekommt. 1.35 anstelle 1.65 Corsair speicher verbaut 1600 er insgesammt 8 GB. 
Aber Das Board läuft gut habe eine Stunde Prime95 laufen lassen ohne Probleme.

Wo ich probleme hatte war beim Memtest86 3.5 über CD Rom gestartet da passiert nichts


----------



## Ace (24. Januar 2010)

mach doch mal ein Bios Update dann geht auch alles!


----------



## window7fan (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo danke für die Anwort  leider war ein Biosupdate ohne erfolg 
sobald ich ein USB Stick einsetze mit U3 Laufwerk dann will er darüber Starten

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist das ich in Windows7 nicht mehr die möglichkeit habe ESATA Laufwerke abzumelden im laufenden Betrieb

Gibt es eigentlich ein Handbuch für das Bios den das Handbuch was beim Board dabei ist sagt ja nichts über die Bios Einstellungen


----------



## Robär (27. Januar 2010)

window7fan schrieb:


> Hallo danke für die Anwort  leider war ein Biosupdate ohne erfolg
> sobald ich ein USB Stick einsetze mit U3 Laufwerk dann will er darüber Starten



Einfach mal ins Bios, dann Boot Device, anschließend bei Hard Disks einfach mal deine Festplatten vor den USB Stick setzen und fertig


----------



## window7fan (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo

ich habe ja Raid eingerichtet, ist es dann normal das die Funktion Hot Plug nicht mehr geht heißt ich kann keine externen Festplatten abmelden bevor ich diese abstecke

Gruß

Aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden läuft alles und ist wirklich kühl, mein altes Board war gut 10 grad wärmer vom Chipsatz her,

was mich wundert dachte beim Raid müsste die Performance im Windows 7 Systemcheck auch nach oben gehen aber ist gleich geblieben bei 5.9 im Raid befinden sich 2 WD 640 GB Black, jemand eine Idee?


----------



## M@shkin (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welchen Sockel verbaut EVGA beim FTW?


----------



## window7fan (31. Januar 2010)

Hi

also bei dem Board ist ein Sockel 1156 enthalten wenn du das P55 FTW200 meinst

Gruß


----------



## Robär (1. Februar 2010)

M@shkin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> welchen Sockel verbaut EVGA beim FTW?



Der Sockel stammt von LOTES.


----------



## window7fan (1. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Der Sockel stammt von LOTES.




Jetzt weiß ich was ihr gemeint habt es geht um die Stabilität von dem Sockel, da ja andere Sockelvarianten offenbar probleme bereiten

Defekte Hardware,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Board mit stresstest etc?


----------



## Robär (1. Februar 2010)

Außer, dass das Board ne üble Speicherzicke ist kann ich über nichts klagen.


----------



## gharbi_sam (2. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Außer, dass das Board ne üble Speicherzicke ist kann ich über nichts klagen.



Echt ? Mit welchem speicher hattest du denn probleme ? Dass wuerde mich und bestimmt der eine oder andere hier bestimmt interessieren


----------



## Robär (2. Februar 2010)

Ich habe den Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHZ CL8.

Also DDR3 2000 konnte ich bis jetzt auf keine Art und Weise fahren, aber DDR3 1600 CL6 läuft hingegen astrein.


----------



## window7fan (2. Februar 2010)

ich habe noch eine Frage im Tool von EVGA

wird eine Temperatir für Vreg angegeben wofür steht die Bezeichnung VREG die Temperatur ist bei 39 Grad. Ist das OK?


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2010)

Ist die Temperatur der Spannungswandler. 39° Grad sind da echt okay.


MFG


----------



## window7fan (3. Februar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Ist die Temperatur der Spannungswandler. 39° Grad sind da echt okay.
> 
> 
> MFG



Die ganzen Temperaturen sind mehr als OK habe bei System temperatur 24 Grad und CPU idle 24 -25 Grad
Bei 22 Grad Zimmer Temperatur


----------



## Robär (4. Februar 2010)

window7fan schrieb:


> Die ganzen Temperaturen sind mehr als OK habe bei System temperatur 24 Grad und CPU idle 24 -25 Grad
> Bei 22 Grad Zimmer Temperatur



Warum fragst du ob die Temperatur in Ordnung ist und beantwortest dir deine Frage dann selber?


----------



## window7fan (4. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Warum fragst du ob die Temperatur in Ordnung ist und beantwortest dir deine Frage dann selber?


Hi

wusste ja eigentlich nicht was vreg ist, ich wollte halt nur allen mitteilen wie die sonstigen Temperaturen sind in meinen System

Gruß


----------



## window7fan (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo

hat jemand schon mal was gehört bezüglich Sockelbrand + EVGA P55 FTW 200


----------



## Robär (10. Februar 2010)

window7fan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hat jemand schon mal was gehört bezüglich Sockelbrand...



Davon gehört hab ich noch nichts, würde mich auch wundern, denn der Sockel stammt von LOTES.



window7fan schrieb:


> ... + EVGA P55 FTW 200



Inwiefern?


----------



## Agr9550 (10. Februar 2010)

Hat einer schon was bezülich KOMPLETT kühler gesichtet oder gehört 
will sowas haben 



Robär schrieb:


> Ich habe den Corsair Dominator GT 2000MHZ CL8.
> 
> Also DDR3 2000 konnte ich bis jetzt auf keine Art und Weise fahren, aber DDR3 1600 CL6 läuft hingegen astrein.


 
also mein GEIL evoOne 2133mhz laufen auf 2000mhz @4000mhz


sobald ich aber über 40000mzh bin > bluesreen, denke mal das wird einfach zuviel des gutens oder meine vtt is noch nicht hoch genug ich test aber die tage da ich eigentlich auf 4400mhz aus bin auch wenn es normal kein ziel gibt beim ocen ^^


----------



## Robär (10. Februar 2010)

Komisch ist die VTT bei mir, am besten läuft er mit einer VTT von 1.175V, da drüber oder drunter wird er instabil. Find ich schon ziemlich unlogisch.


----------



## window7fan (11. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Davon gehört hab ich noch nichts, würde mich auch wundern, denn der Sockel stammt von LOTES.
> 
> 
> 
> Inwiefern?




Habe halt bedenken das Prozessor und Board hopps gehen wenn ich die Automatische Overclocking  anlaß, Prozessor wird wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab dann auf 3,3 GHZ getaktet


----------



## Robär (12. Februar 2010)

Ich würde von automatischen Overclocking eher Abstand nehmen. Meist werden hier unnötig hohe Spannungen angelegt.

Ich würde es per Hand einstellen.


----------



## Ace (12. Februar 2010)

Ja sehe ich auch so weg von dem Auto OC!
Alles schön Manuell eingestellt


----------



## Robär (12. Februar 2010)

Kann man nur sagen: "Wer Auto will, soll sich eins kaufen."


----------



## window7fan (20. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Kann man nur sagen: "Wer Auto will, soll sich eins kaufen."



Da ich keine Erfahrung habe mit Manuellen OC sind halt die Automatischen vorteilhaft, wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab wird mein I7 860 auf 3.3 GHZ hochgetaktet, mehr braucht es auch nicht denke ich, im Augenblick ist ja bei mir alles Standard eingestellt im Bios, ausser Ram VOlt das habe ich auf 1.65 V eingestellt da dies der Speicher benötigt Corsair xms3 1600


----------



## window7fan (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo kann es sein das zb. im Mediacenter läuft er überwiegend mit corespeed 1200 Mhz, was sehr gering wenn man davon ausgeht das ja auch HDTV gesehen wird und da habe ich ziemliche aussetzer im Bild


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit

Hab da mal eine Frage. Da ich mir eine 2. 5850 besorge plane ich natürlich wieder den Umstieg auf ATX.
Ins Auge habe ich das P55 FTW gefasst, da ich mit EVGA (habe zur Zeit das Mikro) sehr zufrieden bin. Für CF bleibt dann der erste und der dritte PCIe Slot über. Nun habe ich aber bis jetzt nirgendwo gelesen das EVGA eine CF Brücke beilegt, die CF Brücken die ATI beilegt sind nicht lang genug.


----------



## window7fan (21. Februar 2010)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Hab da mal eine Frage. Da ich mir eine 2. 5850 besorge plane ich natürlich wieder den Umstieg auf ATX.
> Ins Auge habe ich das P55 FTW gefasst, da ich mit EVGA (habe zur Zeit das Mikro) sehr zufrieden bin. Für CF bleibt dann der erste und der dritte PCIe Slot über. Nun habe ich aber bis jetzt nirgendwo gelesen das EVGA eine CF Brücke beilegt, die CF Brücken die ATI beilegt sind nicht lang genug.




Hallo 
also im P 55 FTW 200 ist eine Brücke drin informiere mich mal bitte ob es Leistung bringt da ja beide nur über 8 Lanesangesteuert werden.


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Februar 2010)

Hi

Auch eine CF Brücke?
Ich lese nämlich immer nur von SLI Brücken.


----------



## window7fan (22. Februar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Ist die Temperatur der Spannungswandler. 39° Grad sind da echt okay.
> 
> 
> MFG




Hi muss mich wohl korregieren, Board hat offenbar nur SLI Untersttützung was für mich bedeutet das ich das board irgendwann austauschen muss


----------



## window7fan (22. Februar 2010)

eine Frage wo schaltet man das Hyperthreating aus?

noch eine Frage sind diese Werte gefährlich im Bezug auf Sockelbrand?
siehe Datei im Anhang, alles ist auf automatisch eingestellt bis auf Speicher  den habe ich auf 1.65 V eingestellt


----------



## window7fan (22. Februar 2010)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Auch eine CF Brücke?
> Ich lese nämlich immer nur von SLI Brücken.



Du hast recht sind nur SLI Brücken dabei  und wenn ich es so richtig sehe glaube ich nicht mal das es Crossfire kann


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2010)

window7fan schrieb:


> eine Frage wo schaltet man das Hyperthreating aus?
> 
> noch eine Frage sind diese Werte gefährlich im Bezug auf Sockelbrand?
> siehe Datei im Anhang, alles ist auf automatisch eingestellt bis auf Speicher  den habe ich auf 1.65 V eingestellt



HT schaltest du im Bios aus.Grundsätzlich würde ich alles von Auto auf Manuell umstellen.
Auf deinem Screen sieht man nicht wie hoch der CPU Takt ist(Standard?). 
CPU VTT finde ich zu hoch!Teste es ob es auch unter 1,2V-1,25V geht.


----------



## window7fan (24. Februar 2010)

Ace schrieb:


> HT schaltest du im Bios aus.Grundsätzlich würde ich alles von Auto auf Manuell umstellen.
> Auf deinem Screen sieht man nicht wie hoch der CPU Takt ist(Standard?).
> CPU VTT finde ich zu hoch!Teste es ob es auch unter 1,2V-1,25V geht.




Hi

die CPU ist auf Standard eingestellt läuft im IDLE laut dem Tool auf 1.200 MHZ

Gruß


----------



## window7fan (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo 

ich habe mal einige Bilder von meinen Bios einstellungen im Anhang angehängt wenn ihr noch mehr braucht um mir bei den optimalen Einstellungen zu helfen dann meldet euch


----------



## Robär (26. Februar 2010)

Neues Bios Update:

EVGA P55 FTW - E657 - A59

EVGA P55 FTW - E658 - A59


----------



## window7fan (27. Februar 2010)

Robär schrieb:


> Neues Bios Update:
> 
> EVGA P55 FTW - E657 - A59
> 
> EVGA P55 FTW - E658 - A59




Danke für die Information habe aktualisiert das Bios und habe auch nachdem ich gesehen habe das xmp1 profile deaktiviert jetzt ist VTT bei 1.18


----------



## RobD (28. Februar 2010)

Hiho an alle Besitzer des P55 FTW,

ich als interessierter habe eine frage bzgl. der Kühlkörper rund um den CPU Sockel.

a) Wie hoch sind die denn?
b) wie nah sind sie am Sockel?
c) Passen CPU Kühler für Lga 775 einwandfrei auf das Board? Ich weiß es sind bohrungen vorhanden aber mir sind Augenzeugenberichte lieber*g

Hintergrund: 
Ich besitze einen Thor´s Hammer Kühler und möchte diesen gern auf dem Board nutzen. Besitze es zwar noch nicht aber die Punkte sind ein Kaufkriterium.

Bin für jeden gemessen Wert und Aussage dankbar 

mfg


----------



## Acid (11. März 2010)

hi,

weis mittlerweile jemand ob dass evga p55 ftw crossfire unterstützt? würde mir ebenfalls gerne eine 2te hd 5850 kaufen.........


----------



## Insertcity (11. März 2010)

Ich habe 2 HD4850 in betrieb auf dem EVGA P55 FTW.


----------



## Acid (11. März 2010)

gott sei dank, dann werde ich mir sobald die preis wieder etwas atraktiver werden eine 2te 5850 dazu kaufen


----------



## Player007 (13. März 2010)

Das FTW hat aber nur 2x 8 Lanes, also ca. 20 % weniger Leistung als 2x 16 Lanes


----------



## window7fan (19. März 2010)

was passiert wenn ich den PCIexress Steckplatz2 verwende 1 ist belegt durch Grafikkarte 5850.

Verbaue ich mir dann die chance eine 2. karte einzubauen? und diese mit voller Geschwindigkeit anzusteuern
denn wenn ich es richtig weiß dann muss ja für Crossfie SLOT 1 + 3 verwendet werden damit 2 * 16 Lanes zur Verfügung stehen
 ist das richtig?


----------



## window7fan (20. März 2010)

Frage besteht die Möglichkeit die seriennummer des Mainboards auszulesen ?
möchte PRodukt registrieren aber  Board ist eingebaut Verpackung entsorgt


----------



## Insertcity (20. März 2010)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit meinem EVGA P55 FTW, ich habe 2 HD4850 auf dem Board laufen.
Karte Nr. 1 ist mit 16x angebunden und Karte Nr.2 nur mit 4x, wie kann ich es umstellen das beide Karten mit 8x angebunden werden?


----------



## Insertcity (21. März 2010)

> For SLI use, it is very important to use only slots PCI Express Slots 1 and 3 (primary and third) for optimal performance.



Daran Lag es Karte in Untersten Slot und nun geht es.


----------



## Acid (1. April 2010)

Hat jemand eine ahnung ob man die lüfterausgänge auf dem mb irgendwie steuern kann? bzw permanent 12v geben? Möchte leds daran anschließen....


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (1. April 2010)

hi
wo is eigentlich der unterscheid zwischen dem EVGA p55 und dem FTW? außer dem 2. lan anschluss hab ich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Acid (2. April 2010)

das ftw hat einen zusätzlichen stromanschluss für extrem oc, und eine bessere spawa kühlung...


----------



## Animosity (2. April 2010)

Moin moin,

mal ne Frage bezüglich der FTW-Edition.

Warum ist dieses Board zur Zeit so schlecht verfügbar ???

Die Variante mit dem Nforce200 Chip ist dagegen nahezu überall verfügbar.

Stehe nämlich auch kurz davor, mir ein 1156er System zusammen zu stellen


----------



## hanzwurst_cfhr (2. April 2010)

also ich kann dir leider nicht sagen warum das FTW schlecht verfügbar ist, aber ich denk mal dass das FTW 200 einfach zu teuer ist und auch nur die wenigstens sli brauchen.

wenn du nicht viel oc brauchst/machst und auch auf nen 2 lan anschluss verzichten kannst nimm doch einfach das p55 "normal"  is billiger


----------



## marcus_T (11. April 2010)

Habe das EVGA SLI ohne FTW

Bios startet nicht. LCD Debug geht nicht an. 
hab alles versucht. Ohne Ram Ram hin und her gesteckt in 1 und 3, ohne Graka, ohne CPU Bios Jumpert 4 mal CPU neu eiglegt.
Pins sind ok.
CPU Fan läuft, Graka läuft. Kein zucken am Monitor. Noctua und Inel Kühler genommen.
Hat 12 V 8 Pin.

das ich es einschicke ist klar, aber einer ne Idee was es sonst noch sein könnte ?


----------



## ramzes120 (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand helfen ich möchte BIOS updaten, aber ich blike irgentwi nicht durch?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Cey (27. Juni 2010)

Soll ich für ein SLI-System aus 2x GTX 480 das P55 FTW 200 nehmen oder das MSI P55-GD65?
Durch diesen für 2x SLI äußert suboptimal verschalteten Nforce200-Chipsatz ist das EVGA nämlich leider etwas langsamer, sind die anderen Features die Sache wert? (vom Preis unabhängig betrachtet)



Player007 schrieb:


> Das FTW hat aber nur 2x 8 Lanes, also ca. 20 % weniger Leistung als 2x 16 Lanes


20% ist komplett falsch, der Unterschied beträgt im Schnitt *2% bei 5870 CF*. (Quelle)

Das *FTW 200 ist übrigens nicht in der Lage 16x/16x zur Verfügung zu stellen* bei 2 Grafikkarten (im Gegensatz zu anderen P55 Mainboards mit nforce 200), schlimmer noch: 8x naiv/8x nforce-zwischengeschaltet < 8x/8x naiv. (Quelle) Nur für 3x SLI/CF bringts was (da aber richtig, siehe Link oben)

PS: Den 2. EPS-Anschluss (wenn ihn ein netzteil überhaupt hat) braucht man üblicherweise unter Luft oder Wasserkühlung nicht. (Nur bei ExtremOC(Trockeneis z.B.)=>CPU-Strombedarf>300W)


----------



## p@ul (21. August 2010)

hallo ich hätte eine frage hab mir das EVGA P55 FTW 200 zugelegt vorher hatte ich nur asus jetzt hab ich da ein Problem mit der onboard Lüftersteuerung
die lässt sich nicht steuern oder muss ich da was deaktivieren?
und die Drehzahl der Lüfter geht nicht? nur die vom cpu


----------



## Sharie (23. August 2010)

Cey schrieb:


> Soll ich für ein SLI-System aus 2x GTX 480 das P55 FTW 200 nehmen oder das MSI P55-GD65?
> Durch diesen für 2x SLI äußert suboptimal verschalteten Nforce200-Chipsatz ist das EVGA nämlich leider etwas langsamer, sind die anderen Features die Sache wert? (vom Preis unabhängig betrachtet)
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das ist quatsch, die leute haben einfach kein plan 

1) meinen viele zu wissen, wie es funktioniert, wissen es aber nicht wirklich und behaupten irgendwas 
2) besitzt eine Sockel 1156 CPU (P55 - deine 860 z.B.) immer nur 1x16 PCIe (egal welcher Hersteller) 
3) sind die NF200 Chips in der Tat unterschiedlich implementiert (Asus, MSI, Gigabyte und EVGA haben das tatsächlich unterschiedlich gemacht) 
aber die Frage ist, was bringt es. Bei einem Test zwischen X58 und P55 kam raus - es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 16/16 und 8/8 - da PCIe 2.0 aktuell noch reicht (und ich glaube auch noch ein wenig länger). Warum? 
Es geht ja darum, das man Angst hat, dass die Grafikkarte schneller ist, als die CPU. Somit kann die Grafikkarte nicht ihr ganze Leistung liefern. 
Stimmt bedingt.. wenn man auf 800x600 spielt und dann mit SLI GTX 480 loslegt, könnte es in der Tat so sein, dass die Grafikkarte mehr Daten schickt, als die CPU über die PCIe Lanes verarbeiten kann. Das ist aber aufgrund der Datenmenge sowieso der Fall. Die CPU limiert da immer. 
Wenn man nun alles auf die hohe Auflösung stellt z.b. 1920x1080 oder so, dann können die GTX 480 gar nicht so viel liefern, dass die Lanes bei 8x Anbindung zu klein wären. 
Ergo - es macht heute überhaupt keinen Unterschied ob 16x oder 8x bzw. ist der Unterschied so gering, das man es nicht merkt. 


So - nun aber zu dem FTW200. 
Entscheidend für 2x16 PCIe Lanes ist die Slot Wahl. 
Wenn man nur eine Grafikkarte in Slot 1 verwendet hat man 16x PCIe Direkt-Anbindung an die CPU. 
Wenn man nun eine weitere Grafikkarte in Slot 2 oder 3 steckt, dann hat man auf Slot 1 nur noch 8x zur CPU und auf Slot 2/3 je 16x zum NF200 Chipsatz. 
Der erste Slot geht nie über den NF200 Chipsatz, der geht immer direkt zur CPU. 
Das machen die meisten falsch. Wenn man nun die erste Grafikkarte in Slot 2 steckt und die zweite Grafikkarte an Slot 3 und keine weiteren PCIe Karten in den großen Slots stecken hat, dann hat man 2x 16/16 zum NF200 Chipsatz. Dieser wiederum hat 1x 16 Anbindung zur CPU. 

Was heißt das nun? 
Jede Nvidia Doppelkern Grafikkarte wie z.B. die GTX 295 hat den NF200 auf der Grafikkarte verbaut. 
Der NF200 Chip bündelt die Daten von der ersten GPU und der zweiten GPU und sendet die über PCIe 16x an die CPU. 


Nichts anderes macht der NF200 auf dem P55 FTW200. 
Er bündelt die Signale von beiden Karten zu einem Signal und schickt das mit der maximalen Leistung zur CPU, eben 16x. 
Also haben einige Leute recht, die sagen: "das sind keine 2x 16 PCIe Lanes zur CPU", aber sie haben Unrecht, wenn sie damit meinen, es wäre nur 2x 8 fach. 

Generell ist die Art der Implementation bei EVGA tatsächlich besser für *4* Grafikkarten ausgelegt, wie bei anderen NF200 Motherboards. 
Das wären dann 4x 8 PCIe. Aber wer will das? 
Aber es geht bei Dir ja um 2x GTX 480 und da geht es eben über Slot 2 und Slot 3 (steht auch auf dem Board 1x16 und 2x16). 


Du wirst kein P55 Board finden das 2x 16 PCIe zu CPU hat. 
Brauchst Du aber auch nicht, Gründe hab ich oben erklärt. Es lohnt nicht, weil selbst 8x noch reicht. 
Du kannst aber bei Slot 2 und 3 je 16x zum NF200 Chip laufen lassen. In Windows steht dann 2x 16x PCIe. 


In dem Tomshardware Test haben die einen Fehler gemacht,... da wird bei SLI 2x eben der erste und er zweite Slot verwendet - das ist falsch - zumindest beim EVGA. 
Wenn Du Dir den Test genau anschaust, den Du verlinkt hast, wirst du sehen, umso höher die Auflösung ist, desto geringer sind die Unterschiede. 
Die sind vernachlässigbar. 



Ich hoffe das ist verständlich genug erklärt 

MFG
Sharie


----------



## Forti (27. August 2010)

Super geschrieben @Sharie, Danke, wieder was gelernt.

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen? Ich habe das mal verlinkt um a) zu zeigen was schon gemacht wurde und b) um zu vermeiden das ich alles nochmal schreiben muss.

Ich bedanke mich vorab schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Cey (6. September 2010)

Sharie schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch, die leute haben einfach kein plan



Behaupten, andere würden Quatsch schreiben, und dann selbst einfach mal ohne Quellen drauflos erzählen ist top - und was du erzählst ist afaik noch größerer "Quatsch"! 

Die PCIe-Verbindung ist ja nicht nur für die Belieferung der Grafikkarten durch die CPU zuständig (was schicken eigentlich die Grafikkarten groß zur CPU???), sondern auch für die Kommunikation untereinander - Ansonsten wäre ja die fps-Steigerung durch den NF200-Chip bei 2xSLI z.B. auf dem Asus-Board nicht zu erklären.

Du redest von "einem Test" ohne ihn durch Quellenangaben zu zeigen - super. Bei den von mir verlinkten Tests gab es einen Unterschied, zwar nur minimal, aber es gibt ihn.



Sharie schrieb:


> Das machen die meisten falsch. Wenn man nun die erste Grafikkarte in Slot 2 steckt und die zweite Grafikkarte an Slot 3 und keine weiteren PCIe Karten in den großen Slots stecken hat, dann hat man 2x 16/16 zum NF200 Chipsatz. Dieser wiederum hat 1x 16 Anbindung zur CPU.



Das stimmt *leider *nicht. (Es wäre sehr schön, wenn es so wäre.)* Der P55 Chipsatz kann afaik entweder 16/0 oder 8/8 anbieten, aber nicht 0/16.* (Man probiere eine Grafikkarte in einem p55-MB ohne NF in den 2. PCIx16-Slot zu stecken => nur x8 vorhanden.)
In den ganzen EVGA-Foren steht auch, dass der NF200 nur eine 8x-Anbindung hat.
Das heißt, wenn man die Grafikkarten in* Slot 2 und 3* steckt, hat man zwar x16/x16 zum NF200, aber nur x8 zur CPU insgesamt, dass sich beide Grafikkarten teilen müssen.
*Das sollte man auf keinen Fall machen!*

EVGAs FTW 200 ist total schrottig layoutet mmN. 4 PCIx16-Slots, die man nicht braucht, und nur einen einzigen PCIex1. MSI und ASUS haben es besser gemacht: Die leiten volle 16 Lanes zum NF200, der dann wiederum die Lanes aufteilt. Das hat den Nachteil, dass man bei nur einer Grafikkarte den NF200 "im weg" hat, der zusätzliche Latenz mit sich bringt. Dafür sind bei SLI/CF beide Grafikkarten über x16/x16 mit NF 200 verbunden und man hat - wow - 2% mehr fps!

Beim EVGA FTW 200 wird die 2. Graka bei Slot 1/3-Bestückung durch den NF200 "verlangsamt", darum auch weniger fps in Tests, und bei Slot 2/3-Bestückung teilen sich beide Grafikkarten nur eine x8-Lane zu CPU.


----------



## Sharie (7. September 2010)

Cey schrieb:


> Behaupten, andere würden Quatsch schreiben, und dann selbst einfach mal ohne Quellen drauflos erzählen ist top - und was du erzählst ist afaik noch größerer "Quatsch"!
> 
> Die PCIe-Verbindung ist ja nicht nur für die Belieferung der Grafikkarten durch die CPU zuständig (was schicken eigentlich die Grafikkarten groß zur CPU???), sondern auch für die Kommunikation untereinander - Ansonsten wäre ja die fps-Steigerung durch den NF200-Chip bei 2xSLI z.B. auf dem Asus-Board nicht zu erklären.
> 
> ...


 

Willst du nen beweis haben das mein SLI System auf meinem P55 FTW 200 mit 2x16 läuft ?! Kannst du gerne haben wenn du willst 


PS: Hab Crysis Wars getestet, sowohl als auch Slot 1 und 2 und slot 2 und 3 SLI 
Egal wie ich es stecke, imma die gleichen FPS...Aber wie ich schon sagte ist es eh egal ob 2x16 oder 2x8 oder 1x16 und 1x8 gleichen FPS und kein unterschied gesehen
Ich meine ich kann mit nicht beschweren Spiele Crysis Wars auf Very High in 1920x1080 mit 130 bis 320 FPS 

MFG
Sharie


----------



## Cey (7. September 2010)

Nur weil du keinen Unterschied siehst, ist das ja kein Beweis, dass es keinen gibt. Da müsstest du schon mal in mehreren Spielen fest definierte Benchmarks mehrmals durchlaufen lassen, um zu einem aussagekräftigen Ergebnis zu kommen.
Bis dahin würde ich lieber tomshardware trauen, die das gemacht haben (siehe link oben).

Und da du die Grafikkarten in Slot 2+3 gesteckt hast, werden sie beide als x16-angebunden angezeigt in Windows. Defakto sind sie aber nur x16 an den NF200 angebunden und teilen sich eine 8x-Lane zur CPU. (während die andere Slot1 zur Verfügung steht und nicht benutzt wir)


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir, das p55 FTW hole und wollte jetzt fragen wie es mit dem Platz für den Mugen 2 aussieht.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Oktober 2010)

hanzwurst_cfhr schrieb:


> also ich kann dir leider nicht sagen warum das FTW schlecht verfügbar ist, aber ich denk mal dass das FTW 200 einfach zu teuer ist und auch nur die wenigstens sli brauchen.
> 
> wenn du nicht viel oc brauchst/machst und auch auf nen 2 lan anschluss verzichten kannst nimm doch einfach das p55 "normal"  is billiger



Hab gerade das kurz gelesen. Und musste feststellen das das FALSCH ist das normale P55 hat 2 Lans der einzige unterschied ist der 2. stromanschluss und die Kühlung der Spawas. Wobei es neu dank Grillmaster einen Wasserkühler zum normalen P55 gibt von Anfi Tec, der besser kühlt als der luftkühler vom FTW 

MfG


----------



## Lancer2010 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Board. Habe es seit zwei Wochen nun doch ich bin noch nicht restlos begeistert davon. Leider habe ich mir ein Board für Enthusiasten gekauft doch leider hab ich noch nicht soviel Ahnung davon. Beim Systemstart bekomme ich immer wieder folgende Fehlermeldungen per Piepstöne und Code auf dem Display, 2A, 38 und 75 (Windows fährt aber trotzdem hoch). Habe leider niemanden im Freundeskreis der mir dabei weiterhelfen könnte. Falls wer Ahnung hat davon kann sich doch bitte melden.

MFG


----------



## Lancer2010 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab vergessen um welches Board es sich genau handelt^^
Ich besitze das EVGA P55 SLI E657.
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## P@tC@sh (4. November 2010)

Hier noch etwas über NF200,für die die es interessiert.





Edit 9.11.2010:
Leute,Besitzer des FTW und FTW 200 evtl. P55 Classiified.Und zwar habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der PCI-E Disable Option.Besteht die Möglichkeit unter Windows 7 auf den genannten Boards eine AMD und eine Nvidia draufzustecken und per PCI-E Disable Jumper sich sozusagen eine Karte auszusuchen indem man wie gesagt die andere per PEG disabeld.Hat dass jmd. schonmal ausprobiert,bzw. könnte dass jmd bitte evtl. mal ausprobieren.Danke.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## CeresPK (13. November 2010)

SO hab mir jetzt auch das P55 ftw gegönnt

nur habe ich das Problem das mein 140mm Noiseblocker nicht so recht an dem Board fuktionieren will (Jedenfalls an keinem Anschluss außer dem jPWRFan und denn kan man leider nicht regeln  )
Andere Lüfter funzen, laufen aber nur sehr langsam, als ob ich um FanDuty Mode 30 oder 40% Drehzahl eingestellt hätte.

zudem bekomme ich wenn ich kurz vor Ende des BIOS flashens immer eine Meldung das irgendwas mit EC nicht funzt und die CMOS Prüfsumme nicht stimmt.
Trotzdem kommt dann eine Zeile weiter die Nachricht das das Flashen erfolgreich war 

Ist echt schon nen krasser Umstieg wenn man vom Benutzerfreundlichen ASUS kommt wo man das BIOS mal easy mit EZFlash flashen kann


----------



## Chrisinger (18. November 2010)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich heute auch, aber bei mir ist das neue Bios drauf.
bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es schon drauf war, hab das Board erst seit heute


----------



## Forti (5. Dezember 2010)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> Hier noch etwas über NF200,für die die es interessiert.
> 
> Edit 9.11.2010:
> Leute,Besitzer des FTW und FTW 200 evtl. P55 Classiified.Und zwar habe ich eine Frage bezüglich der PCI-E Disable Option.Besteht die Möglichkeit unter Windows 7 auf den genannten Boards eine AMD und eine Nvidia draufzustecken und per PCI-E Disable Jumper sich sozusagen eine Karte auszusuchen indem man wie gesagt die andere per PEG disabeld.Hat dass jmd. schonmal ausprobiert,bzw. könnte dass jmd bitte evtl. mal ausprobieren.Danke.
> ...



ehm, ich verstehe nicht was du damit erreichen möchtest? Die Frage ist ein wenig verwirrend^^


----------



## Keitaro200x (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Wie die überschrieft schon sagt hab ich nehn Problem mit meinem Neuen MB Es ist das EVGA P55.

So jetzt zu meinem Problem ich hab das MB ein gebaut alles angesteck und drücke auf den Power Knopf dann Passiert vollgendes alles leuft an dann fährt es noch vor den Lade Bildschirm wieder runter und das 3sek später wieder rauf und leuft dann ohne Problemme.

was ist das allso ich kenn es nur so das ich auf Power drück und es fährt hoch nicht das da zwischen 3sek alles verreckt und dann erst hoch gefahren wird wieder.

Als neben info Ich hab ne Wasserkühlung und den CPU fan nicht angesteck

Zu meiner rest hardware

CPU : i7 860 2,8Ghz
GPU : EVGA 470 GTX
MB : EVGA P55
NT : Enermex 700w
AB :Kingston DDR3 1333 2x2GB

Hoffentlich weiß einer von euch wie ich das Problem lösen kann für die hilfe schon jetzt danke


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal das bei dir im Bios Clockgen Switch Mode auf Disable ist.
Glaub das müsste es sein, wenn ich ich ganz irre


----------



## Keitaro200x (9. Dezember 2010)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Schau mal das bei dir im Bios Clockgen Switch Mode auf Disable ist.
> Glaub das müsste es sein, wenn ich ich ganz irre



Du meintest jetzt mich richtig ? Hier hat ja so manch einer nehn Problem gepostet und falls du mich meinst wie komm ich da hin ich kenn mich kaum aus im bios und da das auch noch in Englisch ist ist das noch schlechter für mich dachte eigentlich bei einem 200€ MB ist das auch mehr sprachig

P.S. hab das ganze übrigen auch schon mit CPU fan stecker ausprobiert und es ist trozdem immer wieder an und aus gegangen


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja ich mein dich. Schau mal unter Frequency/Voltage Controll


----------



## New-Bee (11. Dezember 2010)

hey,
kann ich eigentlich die Stromsparfunktion (EIST oder?) bei OC aktivieren?


----------



## ramzes120 (21. Dezember 2010)

New-Bee schrieb:


> hey,
> kann ich eigentlich die Stromsparfunktion (EIST oder?) bei OC aktivieren?


 
Ja klar kannst du, also bei mir funzt alles Wunderbar stabil (zum bei Spiel bei 4000MHz).


----------



## New-Bee (6. Januar 2011)

Schnelle Frage:
Kann ich einfach den 2. PCIe für meine Graka nutzen?


----------



## glx (7. Januar 2011)

New-Bee schrieb:


> Schnelle Frage:
> Kann ich einfach den 2. PCIe für meine Graka nutzen?



Also beim FTW ist der erste (von oben) x16 PCIe mit 16 (bzw mit 8, wenn man den ersten und dritten bestückt hat), der zweite mit 4 (1.0 aber nur) und der dritte mit 8 Lanes angebunden.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. Januar 2011)

nein wenn dann im 3. habs beim P55 SLI getestet dort ist es das selbe man kann nichtmal sli aktivieren da es die 2. Karte nicht erkennt wenn die sie im zweiten slot ist


----------



## New-Bee (8. Januar 2011)

Danke euch


----------



## ramzes120 (4. März 2011)

Hallo an alle!

Wie bekant sind Speicher preise jetzt nicht mehr so hoch da kann man auch schon 8GB günstig kaufen. Meine Frage ist : wie ist das mit dem 200 FTW Board, laufen 8GB gut oder nicht besonders und welcher kit ist besser 2x4GB oder 4x2GB.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. März 2011)

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm 2x4GB idR hast du damit mehr OC-Reserven als bei einer Vollbestückung (auch bei 'nem 200er FTW).


----------



## Tolbag (17. Juni 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem P55 ftw:
Ich habe den Lühler gewechselt und seitdem startet es nicht sofort, sondern geht kurz an und startet noch vor dem ersten Piep neu.
Was ist das?

Gruß
Tolbag


----------



## Skyline86 (30. Mai 2013)

Tolles Board! gabs vor kurzem für 70,-€ zu kaufen! Ich find das Bord richtig schnike!


Gruß


----------



## New-Bee (29. September 2019)

Hallo, lebt hier Koch jemand?

Ich habe das Problem, das mein P55 ftw nicht mehr bootet. 
Es lag einige Wochen auseinandergebaut rum. 
Jetzt habe ich es wieder zusammen gebaut aber es bootet nicht. 
Die LED zeigt nur 83 an (oder ist es anders rum E8?).

Hat jemand einen Tipp, was 83 bedeuten könnte? 
Mit nur der CPU drinnen, piept es auch nicht. 

Grüße 
New-Bee


----------



## Forti (29. September 2019)

moin, hab selber noch mein "altes" p55ftw hier liegen. hast den power stecker von der cpu angeschlossen mit allen 8? RAM alle richtig drinnen? NT ausreichend? CPU ok?


----------



## New-Bee (29. September 2019)

Ja, der 24-er Stecker und der 8er sind beide drin. Auch schon mehrfach Überprüft.
Wenn ich einen anderen RAM Steckplatz versuche, kommt der Fehler "EA" : [FONT=&quot]"S3 Resume Boot Script Error"[/FONT]


----------



## Forti (29. September 2019)

zieh mal stecker. warte nen moment, dann zieh mal die batterie vom board. hast einen lese fehler.


----------



## Forti (29. September 2019)

hast du dieses kleine display angeschlossen? wo du oc machen kannst und du das kleine display drann hast?


----------



## New-Bee (29. September 2019)

Nein, das ist nicht dran.
Die Batterie war auch schon zwei Stunden draußen, hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Forti (29. September 2019)

nimm mal die ram raus. dann einen einzeln, starten, wechsel, starten.


----------



## Forti (29. September 2019)

aber graka steckt? ich kram gleich mal mein board raus.^^ ovp mit anleitung


----------



## New-Bee (29. September 2019)

Graka steckt.
Ich habe es mit dem 3. Riegel im 4. Slot erfolgreich zum booten bekommen. 
Nun mal versuchen, ob ich mehrere riegel einstecken kann.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## New-Bee (30. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber jetzt läuft er wieder wie vor dem auseinander bauen. 

Nachdem ich eine ssd angehängt hatte, bootet er wieder nicht, nichtmal ins BIOS.
Nach mehrmaligem RAM riegel und Bank Wechsel, konnte ich im  BIOS die Zeit einstellen. 
Seitdem ging es aufwärts. Nach und nach die anderen riegel dazu, ssd und hdd angesteckt und ins Gehäuse gesetzt. 

Jetzt ist alles wie vorher 

Grüße 
New-Bee


----------

